# Things you can never remember in classical music



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

How to spell Kalinnikov. How may Ls? How many Ns?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

Would that be, Vasily Kalinnikov? Looks as though you have the correct spelling. 


Viktor was the younger brother of the better-known symphonic composer Vasily Kalinnikov (1866–1901).


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

That's right, KenOC. I think there are standard transliterations of cyrillic alphabet names and you got it right. Wikipedia lists his full name in the original spelling as Васи́лий Серге́евич Кали́нников, so actually the double letters correspond. It's way more straightforward than other transliterations actually.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

poco a poco said:


> Would that be, Vasily Kalinnikov? Looks as though you have the correct spelling.


Of course I had to look it up to make the post. 

Maybe I can remember it from its anagram, kinky lava violins.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Of course I had to look it up to make the post.


 Then what's the thread for if you answered your own question?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

shirime said:


> Then what's the thread for if you answered your own question?


Read the thread title.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Read the thread title.


Oh you mean, generally? Ok then I misunderstood.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2019)

KenOC said:


> Of course I had to look it up to make the post.
> 
> Maybe I can remember it from its anagram, kinky lava violins.


The name made me think of , Kalashnikov.

Do I have a criminal mind?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You think _Kalinnikov _is hard? Try Ivan _Wyschnegradsky_.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

I still have to think carefully about Khatchaturian. I’m also ashamed to say for a long time I spelt Shostakovich as Shostakovitch. Luckily I usually managed to spot it in time.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Rodion Shchedrin also holds a trap for the unwary.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Gennady Rozhdestvensky. Trying to spell that name ties my fingers in knots. John Butt, now there's a name I can spell.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Mozart's full birthname.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

KenOC said:


> How to spell Kalinnikov. How may Ls? How many Ns?


I dekalinnikov to answer these questions on grounds that it may incriminate me.  Jimmy Hoffa should have kept that in mind before he disappeared.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Just remember to spell Chaykóvskiy's name right...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Just remember to spell Chaykóvskiy's name right...


Shucks, I can't get past Pyotr.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I can never remember who was the best cobbler: Walter Schumann, William Schuman, or Robert Schumann!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Lizst is something that I perpetuated a lot before I realised the consonants were in alphabetical order. Somehow neither version looks right. 

And which is today's version - Rachmaninov or Rachmaninoff?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> And which is today's version - Rachmaninov or Rachmaninoff?


Seriously - I've wondered that myself.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Opus and catalog numbers. And all those versions of Bruckner symphonies. Enough already!


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Lizst is something that I perpetuated a lot before I realised the consonants were in alphabetical order. Somehow neither version looks right.
> 
> And which is today's version - Rachmaninov or Rachmaninoff?


Easily resolved (not!).

The trend seems to be towards spelling SVR's name 'Rachmaninov', or occasionally 'Rakhmaninov'.

But when the man himself signed in Latin rather than Cyrillic, he spelt it 'Rachmaninoff'. And that's good enoff for me.


----------

